# Venturing into Spain slightly



## RoaminRog (Jun 2, 2018)

Hoping to spend about three weeks in the foreign in a few weeks time, I originally intended to get down to Pamplona and meander our way to Barcelona before visiting Carcassonne and home.
Speaking to members at Applewood, I understand that the North Coast is very attractive, especially West of San Sebastion
Could anyone suggest some ‘not to miss’ places please, bearing in mind the limited time we have available.
Some dog walking would be handy too please.


----------



## spigot (Jun 2, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> Hoping to spend about three weeks in the foreign in a few weeks time, I originally intended to get down to Pamplona and meander our way to Barcelona before visiting Carcassonne and home.
> Speaking to members at Applewood, I understand that the North Coast is very attractive, especially West of San Sebastion
> Could anyone suggest some ‘not to miss’ places please, bearing in mind the limited time we have available.
> Some dog walking would be handy too please.



Hi Rog,
         You’ve picked the right area area if you’re limited on time, too bloody hot down south at the time you mention.

San Sebastian is one of my favourite cities, if you like your grub, you won’t find better in Spain. More Michelin stars than Paris, but the gaff is a tad expensive.

Also the Picos mountains are mind-blowing with plenty of WC opportunities, I’ll dig out some co-ords tomorrow.

Love to Chris, M&M.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 2, 2018)

spigot said:


> Hi Rog,
> You’ve picked the right area area if you’re limited on time, too bloody hot down south at the time you mention.
> 
> San Sebastian is one of my favourite cities, if you like your grub, you won’t find better in Spain. More Michelin stars than Paris, but the gaff is a tad expensive.
> ...



Wow, wasn’t expecting a reply from experts! Thanks Mike, all suggestions welcome.
Love to your much better half as well. xx


----------



## alcam (Jun 3, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> Hoping to spend about three weeks in the foreign in a few weeks time, I originally intended to get down to Pamplona and meander our way to Barcelona before visiting Carcassonne and home.
> Speaking to members at Applewood, I understand that the North Coast is very attractive, especially West of San Sebastion
> Could anyone suggest some ‘not to miss’ places please, bearing in mind the limited time we have available.
> Some dog walking would be handy too please.



Just send your way along that coast . 
Hondarribia , Saturrarrana , Getaria , Zarautz , Zumaia and many others you'll see from the road .
Don't expect it not to rain


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 3, 2018)

I concur with the opinions you have heard, Rog ...

As you probably recall I travelled almost the entire coastline of the Iberian peninsula, and the section of the coast that really impressed me was the north coast of Spain. Stunning in places, wonderful beaches, pretty harbours, and with a backdrop of the Picos (which I haven't visited but is reputed to be quite remarkable).

There is a huge selection of spots in the POIs to pick from. Dip in and get a flavour. If you download the POI files to your computer, open the Iberia.kml file in the Google Earth folder (using Google Earth) and have a good browse.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 3, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> I concur with the opinions you have heard, Rog ...
> 
> As you probably recall I travelled almost the entire coastline of the Iberian peninsula, and the section of the coast that really impressed me was the north coast of Spain. Stunning in places, wonderful beaches, pretty harbours, and with a backdrop of the Picos (which I haven't visited but is reputed to be quite remarkable).
> 
> There is a huge selection of spots in the POIs to pick from. Dip in and get a flavour. If you download the POI files to your computer, open the Iberia.kml file in the Google Earth folder (using Google Earth) and have a good browse.



Thanks Chris, quite looking forward to doing my homework on this.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 3, 2018)

alcam said:


> Just send your way along that coast .
> Hondarribia , Saturrarrana , Getaria , Zarautz , Zumaia and many others you'll see from the road .
> Don't expect it not to rain



Rain ? Really?


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 3, 2018)

Take it easy,Roger.
Why dash around, looking for a new paradise, each day.
Santa Illana del Mar is worth a visit, We parked on the town square, a few years ago... Off season.. Could be crowded now.
The town of 3 Lies.
Santa.. Holy... No it was the Marbella of 17th C jet set, where the rich wives escaped the hot Madrid summers to big mansions, while their husbands stayed south to work. 
The local lads had a field day.
Llana... Flat... No, it's hilly.

Del Mar... 7 Km away.

There are some fantastic caves nearby, with 45,000 year old wall drawings. They've recreated them in a posh Visitor Centre.
Relax.. Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## spigot (Jun 3, 2018)

You mentioned Pamplona, definitely worth a visit, leave out the campsite or the aire, they’re miles out of town.

42.822102 -1.64793 is a large car park that allows overnighting, can get crowded but worth persevering as you just walk over the river, up the free funicular & you’re in the heart of the historic old town. You can take a short walk to the Plaza Castillo & have a beer in the Bar Iruña where Hemingway used to drink.

San Sebastian needs a few days, tried the aire a few years ago, didn’t like it & needs a bus to get to town. We use a car park 43.324799 -1.99272 a bit more expensive & a performance to get to but it’s on top (literally) of the port & the old town. Also state of the art toilets here. Last year we stayed 2 weeks.

There are so many places along this north coast, 6 months & you only scratch the surface. The Picos mountains are stupendous with so many places to wild camp. There’s the Guggenheim museum in Bilbao, Guernica & Picasso’s painting, the list goes on & on.
We have tried many times to get to Santiago de Compostela but have not managed it due to getting waylaid by so many glorious places en route.

There are a few apps including p#rk4 night & Camper Contact we use that give details of the facilities of spots to to stay, Unfortunately, they give far more information than our own POIs.


----------



## alcam (Jun 3, 2018)

spigot said:


> You mentioned Pamplona, definitely worth a visit, leave out the campsite or the aire, they’re miles out of town.
> 
> 42.822102 -1.64793 is a large car park that allows overnighting, can get crowded but worth persevering as you just walk over the river, up the free funicular & you’re in the heart of the historic old town. You can take a short walk to the Plaza Castillo & have a beer in the Bar Iruña where Hemingway used to drink.



Good info . Think it was Pamplona that had an Aire in an underground carpark ?


----------



## ducato (Jun 3, 2018)

If you want your dog wormed to come home , go to the Aire at Gijon and walk passed the filling station into the town and find the vet . Cost us less than €10 
Enjoy your trip


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 3, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Yes really
> People have a very strange view of Spain expecting it to be hot everywhere, the weather in Spain is totally different from North to South and a lot of the North is very green .
> Most of Spain is bloody freezing in the winter apart from the Med but a lot of that is now unfortunately some of the vilest tourist concrete jungles.



Those are the areas that we hope to avoid Charlie, but it would be nice if we could find some sun as well.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 3, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Take it easy,Roger.
> Why dash around, looking for a new paradise, each day.
> Santa Illana del Mar is worth a visit, We parked on the town square, a few years ago... Off season.. Could be crowded now.
> The town of 3 Lies.
> ...



Sounds very interesting Paul, I hope you aren’t trying to give Chris ideas. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 3, 2018)

spigot said:


> You mentioned Pamplona, definitely worth a visit, leave out the campsite or the aire, they’re miles out of town.
> 
> 42.822102 -1.64793 is a large car park that allows overnighting, can get crowded but worth persevering as you just walk over the river, up the free funicular & you’re in the heart of the historic old town. You can take a short walk to the Plaza Castillo & have a beer in the Bar Iruña where Hemingway used to drink.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mike, lots of info there to get our teeth into. Would we have trouble getting to the car park in San Sebastian with 8 metres do you think? I like the sound of the location.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 3, 2018)

It could be a peak season for pilgrims arriving at Santiago.. The weather is more kind at this time. There's likely to be the odd undesirable about, looking for plunder. Motorhomes are vulnerable.

You're better off driving to Noya, on the coast and taking a bus into Santiago.... Costs only buttons.
They claim that Noah's Ark arrived there... Hence the name.

You can actually see the stone mooring post, in the local church. Charming little resort.
Don't get me going on how St James' perfectly preserved corpse arrived in a stone boat, in time to come alive and help throw out the Moors.
You couldn't make it up !


----------



## Benylin (Jun 3, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> Hoping to spend about three weeks in the foreign in a few weeks time, I originally intended to get down to Pamplona and meander our way to Barcelona before visiting Carcassonne and home.
> Speaking to members at Applewood, I understand that the North Coast is very attractive, especially West of San Sebastion
> Could anyone suggest some ‘not to miss’ places please, bearing in mind the limited time we have available.
> Some dog walking would be handy too please.



Hi Rog, 
In February this year we stayed in the relatively new corporation Aire in Pamplona here 42.821070 -1.656825. 
Cost 10euro per 24 hrs including water, waste & ehu - although there's a reduced fee for just waste dump & water fill visit. 
Quite close to the town centre but a fairly steep hill. 
Next door there's a fuel station & supermarket for morning bread and just over the bridge is a brew pub & eatery of the "The House Brew" chain, which stocks a fine selection of european beers...........e.g.Gulden Draak @10.5%


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 3, 2018)

*Spain*

Err. Hang on, are we all getting carried away, didn’t you say you had only three weeks. It’s a very long way back and forth along the north coast of Spain. Do you want to spend the entire time on the motorway? If you want to visit Pamplona and Barcelona you would have your time cut out just getting between the two at a reasonable pace. There’s some fantastic country to see just following the roads east to west from P to B skirting close along the edge of the Pyrenees. There are few wild spots along the way however as most of the really nice bits are in National Parks (such as the Odessa NP) it would be worth a few euros on campsites. Finding some of the most stunning bits means diverting up some of the dead end valleys. Last year the temperatures along this route were reasonable, whereas only a few tens of miles further south it was getting ruddy hot. If you’ve only three weeks realistically it’s either ditch Barcelona/Carcassonne and do Pamplona, the north coast and Picos, or If you want to do Pamplona AND Barcelona forget the North coast for another time. 

Secondly, how are you getting down to Spain? That’s a long way in itself. If the trip down is included in the 3 weeks then it will have to be motorways and/or the long sea crossing to Bilbao. You won’t have time for leisurely wandering down the minor roads or Route Nationales in France. And don’t forget if you are going in July the French are introducing their new 50mph limit on all non motorway roads...read all about that in other threads.

Have a great trip whatever you choose!!!


----------



## spigot (Jun 3, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> Thanks Mike, lots of info there to get our teeth into. Would we have trouble getting to the car park in San Sebastian with 8 metres do you think? I like the sound of the location.



No probs there Rog, coaches park there.

Look at the google maps satellite pics, there are some long places & as previously mentioned, it doesn’t get too busy as it’s a pain in the ar$e to get to.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 3, 2018)

Benylin said:


> Hi Rog,
> In February this year we stayed in the relatively new corporation Aire in Pamplona here 42.821070 -1.656825.
> Cost 10euro per 24 hrs including water, waste & ehu - although there's a reduced fee for just waste dump & water fill visit.
> Quite close to the town centre but a fairly steep hill.
> Next door there's a fuel station & supermarket for morning bread and just over the bridge is a brew pub & eatery of the "The House Brew" chain, which stocks a fine selection of european beers...........e.g.Gulden Draak @10.5%



Nice one Ben, thanks a lot. Will check it out.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 3, 2018)

spigot said:


> 42.822102 -1.64793 is a large car park that allows overnighting ....



Thanks for the location. I've added it to the POIs


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 3, 2018)

barge1914 said:


> Err. Hang on, are we all getting carried away, didn’t you say you had only three weeks. It’s a very long way back and forth along the north coast of Spain. Do you want to spend the entire time on the motorway? If you want to visit Pamplona and Barcelona you would have your time cut out just getting between the two at a reasonable pace. There’s some fantastic country to see just following the roads east to west from P to B skirting close along the edge of the Pyrenees. There are few wild spots along the way however as most of the really nice bits are in National Parks (such as the Odessa NP) it would be worth a few euros on campsites. Finding some of the most stunning bits means diverting up some of the dead end valleys. Last year the temperatures along this route were reasonable, whereas only a few tens of miles further south it was getting ruddy hot. If you’ve only three weeks realistically it’s either ditch Barcelona/Carcassonne and do Pamplona, the north coast and Picos, or If you want to do Pamplona AND Barcelona forget the North coast for another time.
> 
> Secondly, how are you getting down to Spain? That’s a long way in itself. If the trip down is included in the 3 weeks then it will have to be motorways and/or the long sea crossing to Bilbao. You won’t have time for leisurely wandering down the minor roads or Route Nationales in France. And don’t forget if you are going in July the French are introducing their new 50mph limit on all non motorway roads...read all about that in other threads.
> 
> Have a great trip whatever you choose!!!



Thank you for that, originally the plan was Pamplona, Barcelona but after speaking to other members, I got the impression that the north coast was an interesting alternative.
Will decide which route based on replies, but definitely not considering both.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 3, 2018)

Benylin said:


> In February this year we stayed in the relatively new corporation Aire in Pamplona here 42.821070 -1.656825.
> Cost 10euro per 24 hrs including water, waste & ehu - although there's a reduced fee for just waste dump & water fill visit.
> Quite close to the town centre but a fairly steep hill.
> Next door there's a fuel station & supermarket for morning bread and just over the bridge is a brew pub & eatery of the "The House Brew" chain, which stocks a fine selection of european beers...........e.g.Gulden Draak @10.5%



Thanks for the information. I've added this to the POIs


----------



## spigot (Jun 5, 2018)

Benylin said:


> Hi Rog,
> In February this year we stayed in the relatively new corporation Aire in Pamplona here 42.821070 -1.656825.
> Cost 10euro per 24 hrs including water, waste & ehu - although there's a reduced fee for just waste dump & water fill visit.
> Quite close to the town centre but a fairly steep hill.
> Next door there's a fuel station & supermarket for morning bread and just over the bridge is a brew pub & eatery of the "The House Brew" chain, which stocks a fine selection of european beers...........e.g.Gulden Draak @10.5%




Thanks for that, didn’t know it existed. It’s twice the distance from the big car park but could come in handy if our normal site is full, also, there’s a free funicular to take you up to the town.


----------



## spigot (Jun 5, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> Thanks Mike, lots of info there to get our teeth into. Would we have trouble getting to the car park in San Sebastian with 8 metres do you think? I like the sound of the location.




Here’s the only pic I can find of that location, as you can see it doesn’t get busy. That futuristic steel building is the ‘state of the art’ bog.




And here’s a taster of the Picos.

.    .


----------



## alcam (Jun 5, 2018)

spigot said:


> Here’s the only pic I can find of that location, as you can see it doesn’t get busy. That futuristic steel building is the ‘state of the art’ bog.
> 
> View attachment 64098
> 
> ...



Hope third picture is a footpath not a road !
Where is picture 4 ?


----------

